# NOS/ Stuff still in the box. Let's see it.



## kreika (Jun 25, 2017)

I  NOS items!  Stuff still in its original box is just tops for me!!! A total glimpse into the past and how it looked when new. I don't have a lot but this is one of my favorites.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2017)

Nos Seiss horns.


----------



## kreika (Jun 25, 2017)

This ones cool too!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2017)

These didn't come in a box, but it came with it's original wrapping.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 25, 2017)

Here is a small sample


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 25, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 487544 View attachment 487545 View attachment 487546



those are bad a$$


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 25, 2017)

Catfish this has too "box chafing" so better downgrade it to the Nate collection!





And Chris you know none of that stuff is correct for Mercury and Shelby, so better send it on here east...


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 25, 2017)

In genuine alumi-plastic! These will not save your hubs or your pride!!


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2017)

Great thread! One of the best "in the box" posts I've ever seen on this site was a complete Whizzer kit, excelsior and all. I don't remember who posted it, hopefully they, or someone else will post it again.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 25, 2017)

Show offs!


----------



## kreika (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## kunzog (Jun 26, 2017)

I set this up for a photo shoot for a photography class.


----------



## kunzog (Jun 26, 2017)

Crown Stem


----------



## kunzog (Jun 26, 2017)

auto products


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jun 26, 2017)

Here is a NOS can of Whizzer H-model, silver tank paint. I have the maroon can to, but it was opened, and a little was used.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 27, 2017)

I bought these Skiptooth chains with the intention of never using them.


----------



## kreika (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## morton (Jun 29, 2017)

Nothing earth shattering but I would like to find the speedo mate for the clock.

I have no idea what the stuff is in photo 3.  Discs did not come with other items but I forgot to crop them out.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 29, 2017)

I have this no. 600 chrome plated bicycle lock    national plating company grand rapids  4 , Michigan     from bicycle larry


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## spoker (Jun 29, 2017)

bendix 2 speed


----------



## kreika (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## island schwinn (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2017)

Here's a whole bike! http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263058147860


----------



## morton (Jul 4, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 490500 View attachment 490501




Maybe I'm not very observant, but Boxed or no, the most unusual bike item I've ever seen.


----------



## kreika (Jul 18, 2017)

Unfortunately was shipped in the og box and the pedals shredded it.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 18, 2017)

schwinnderella said:


> View attachment 489175 View attachment 489176 View attachment 489177 View attachment 489178 View attachment 489179 View attachment 489180 View attachment 489181 View attachment 489182 View attachment 489183 View attachment 489184



WOW!!!--------Cowboy


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 22, 2017)

.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## IngoMike (Jul 27, 2017)

No Ducks here.....


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 31, 2017)

Kojak bike siren, 1977.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 31, 2017)

28x1 1/2 Blue Streak clincher Goodyear tire, year ?.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 31, 2017)

A flashlight holder for your Rocket bike. WWII era?


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 3, 2017)

Whirl-Flector... resembles weather station wind cups. 

I just noticed someone posted a photo of my Whirl-Flector before I did... I thought this thread was for posting stuff in our own collections? Doesn't really matter I guess.. interesting they came with or without Ducks... ;o)


----------

